# Netbeans: Einsicht in den Programmlauf



## Javinner (15. Okt 2017)

Guten Abend,

in meiner ersten IDE gab es eine Funktion, welche es ermöglichte das Programm schrittweise
auszuführen, so, dass man jeden Schritt und jede Aktion sehen konnte.
Als Beispiel nehme ich ein Array: zu jeder Zeit hat man sehen können, welcher Platz des Arrays gerade überschrieben wird (siehe Bilder). 

Als ich NetBeans installiert habe, glaube ich zu wissen, die Funktion schon gesehen zu haben, 
jedoch finde ich diese nicht mehr. Auch das Wiederherstellen der Fenster bring nichts
(für den Fall, dass ich versehentlich diese Funktion irgendwie ausgeschaltet habe).

Leider weiß ich nicht mal, wie diese Funktion heißt, so dass ich kein Namen zu googeln habe.
Weiß jemand, wie diese Funktion heißt oder wie ich diese einschalte?


----------



## mrBrown (15. Okt 2017)

Das dürfte mit dem Debugger in Netbeans gehen


----------



## Robat (15. Okt 2017)

Such mal nach "Debugger".
Ups.. zu spät


----------



## Javinner (15. Okt 2017)

Vielen Dank! Ein Teilerfolg, ich sehe leider noch nicht, welcher Platz des Arrays mit welchem Wert überschrieben wird. Auch das an- und auswählen der Knöpfe
am unteren linken Rand brachte kein besseres Ergebnis, als auf dem Bild zu sehen. Hm..


----------

